# A Hunter's Tale, by Johnnycake



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

'Twas the night before the opener and all through the trees, 
not a snowflake was drifting about on the breeze. 
The rifle was sighted at the range with great care, 
awaiting with hope for the sights of bone, hide and hair.

The hunter tossed restless that night in his bed, 
as visions of antlers danced around in his head. 
A wife back at home with two children to tend, 
was praying that his hunt would come soon to its end.

When out to the East, arose such a sight, 
the sky burning crimson at opening light! 









I crept through the trees, with my hopes still in tow, 
gasping for air and praying for snow.

When what to my wondering eyes did appear, but elk after elk sporting hefty head gear!
I steadied my nerves and readied my gun, 
and promptly was blinded by the rising sun.









But alas! Don't despair! This tale is not done! 
For with a step of my feet I might see the One!
At seventy yards, now even less by ten
I spotted my moment of perfect zen.

For there on the ridge were not three bulls but twenty! 
Although that is hide, hair, and bone aplenty,
My heart remained still, for these bulls weren't for me
I needed a bull that was much more....hefty.

As the sun rose higher, its rays beat more fierce.
And we glassed ridge after ridge, 
but those **** trees we could not pierce. 
And yet, what is that? Three miles out far? 
Another stately raghorn, still not up to par.

The shadows did creep across the valleys and hills, 
in vain we tried to bend that sun to our will. 
But never despair, for this tale will go on. 
To this point we've only covered Day 1.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

With trepidation we embarked on a new dusty trail,
And glassed with the sunrise, not finding head, hoof, or tail.
Ahh, these elk these ghosts! They vex us with ease!
But yet, if they didn't, we'd not hunt but play greens. 

On through the morn, our eyes did bleed.
Glassing rocks, bushes, shrubs, or a possibly a Seussical Thneed.
But there! Yet again, not the One we desire.
Rather more regal raghorns not ready to retire.

The pine nuts sun roasting on the hills were quite nice. 
For that [email protected] sun made me yearn dearly for ice. 
Seventy degrees on November Thirteen? 
This is mad, wrong, awful---yea even obscene. 

But the day held a mixture of pain and relief,
in the back of a pickup, was a bull full of grief.
For I'd seen him in picture, video and dream
and though he was big, my heart didn't sing.

With the competition dwindling, headed home with a smile
I was happy to keep hunting alone mile after mile. 
Into the Beast's lair, the veritable Giants den
we descended and waited for this day to end. 

Alas, end it did with no Beast to be found. 
But the hope for the morning left our eyes wide and round.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Today, we knew our wait would be tough.
Would our patience, worn thin, be nearly enough?
For big bulls don't like to be spied on or caught,
An exception, this bull, most certainly was not. 

For hour after hour, and buck after buck
the day seemed to scream, "HA! Out of luck!"
Was I wrong to have passed on so many nice bulls?
Did I let greed deceive me, on the reality of my goals?

From morning to noon, and lunch on to five
this canyon, 'cept deer, was hardly alive. 
As we joked, and told lies--even browsed here a little
We heard antler on antler in a furious battle. 

Down through the pines, first a tail then an ear. 
Up came my gun and down went my rear.
Three hundred yards, 180 grains, 3200 fps
Had I wanted to stop hunting, either bull could be your guess. 

I lowered my rifle, triumphantly knowing
without pulling the trigger my face was quite glowing.
Not just from the sunburn, though that certainly helped, 
But from knowing I was happy to pass on these elk. 

For 'twas but Day Three of my Nine 
(though it feels somehow more like ten)
and I knew on Day Four, I'd be out there again.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

The dark pressed cold on our e'er weary eyes,
but this truly is the time of our lives!
For we know with each day the Beast's luck wears more thin,
perhaps today is the day his life comes to an end? 

Alas, here's a spoiler: today's tale is of triumphs and woes
but the details, my friends, not even Karl yet knows. 
For we sat in ambush, we spotted and stalked,
We've hunted from blinds, o'er water and salt.

But Karl, sweet Karl, ignorance paints you a schmuck 
what you think of my hunting, well I don't give a F***.
For the sun was starting to enlighten the East,
would today bring us sorrow, joy, famine or feast?

We sat and we shivered, we saw some more bulls
Though way off in the distance, they still broke the lulls.
A small six off yonder, a raghorn here and there,
These weren't the specific heads, hides, or hairs. 

The morning swift turned into a roaring hot day,
We backed out of the Lair, to eat Frito Lays.
We ate our food, and watched with dismay
as a new hunter had entered into the fray.

They went straight to our three days' vigil post,
so we headed up canyon, to a ridge with no host.
The choice was not our first, nor was it our last
but the evening was coming, and would be here fast. 

Off in the distance we spotted a bull, now three
and at a quarter past five began the melee.
For the gal and her beau quickly gathered their gear,
with bated breath, for whom should we cheer? 

Do we cheer for the Beast, we had chased all this while?
Or do we root for the gal, who'd certainly smile?
I watched the bitter sight of her shouldering her gun,
knowing her luck, just might end the One.

At 700 yards, with a 20 mile wind
I was certain that yet this tale might not end. 
But alas, such skill! or maybe it just luck,
for with a bang, now two, he dropped like a puck. 

With seven on one, and seven to match,
this bull was truly a 400" catch. 
My guide had chased him over three long years,
with pictures, sheds, videos and just a few tears.

It wasn't for me, to adorn the Beast with my tag.
But fear not, this won't make my spirits drag!
We have plenty of bulls all very alive
Who knows, for one, if it ends on Day Five?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

An icy blast from the west chilled our heavy hearts,
With the big seven gone, where would we start?
Do we look for that bull, we found before dark?
Or go somewhere else, explore on a lark?

We bundled up heavy, then bundled some more,
That wind was right mean, looking to settle a score.
But why should we complain,rage, b*tch and moan?
For yet, once again, we were hunting alone.

We crested a rise at the first break of day,
Looked to our left, then quickly away.
There. Two bulls, off to our right,
After last even, they were quite the sight.

But alas, my heart didn't yearn for their blood,
so back again, we headed to find better mud. 
'Twasn't but nine when yet once again,
I raised my gun, and tried to find zen.

But still was my heart, for this six and this five
would not be on me, I left them alive. 
That was all for the morn as we fled from the wind,
hoping that night, we could find an old friend.

He's heavy of beam, long of brow and tall tined
He's not the big seven, but still a great find.
So there right at dark we sat and we froze,
with one minute left, there! Out he goes!

First two by two, like Noah's ole boat
Then ten by ten, these bulls my hope kept afloat.
For amidst that many bulls was a new dream, maybe two
Perhaps on Day Six I'll have yet more to do. 

_________________________________________
Day Six
_________________________________________

From seventy to seven then seven below,
in the dark before dawn we hid in the snow.
We waited, and waited then waited some more,
hoping to see the big bull from before.

That wind, that wind, that fierce cursed breeze
ensured that no elk would walk out of the trees.
By midmorning light we managed to find
a pair of young bulls, not really my kind.

To town we fled, in hasty retreat
that blustering wind had frozen our feet. 
After hot food and drink, our courage reforged
we bundled our hands and returned to the gorge.

We sat and we dreamed, while our azzes froze.
To where went those bulls? I guess no one knows. 
So back to square one, we talked through our plan
With some work and more luck just maybe we can. 

But never you fear, that my hopes have been dashed
for many a bull I could have easily bashed.
But after waiting these years I'm not easily appeased,
and I'm pleasantly satisfied I'm even quite pleased. 

For I've seen buck after buck, and many a bull.
Sage grouse, and pronghorn my expectations are full.
Though many might question, why did you pass?
To them I might say, why do you ask?

For why would I wish that this adventure should end? 
Hard to beat six days of hunting, with a newfound friend
after fifteen years of receiving that "NO" 
and the thirteen before, unable to go.

But tomorrow just might be a bull's time to pay,
for after 28 years, I may take a bull on my day. 
I'll trade presents for pines, and antlers for cake.
For soon on Day Seven, I'll anxiously wake.

______________________________________________
Day Seven
______________________________________________

Today was a day of triumphs and woes,
On which side did it land, you already know.
For right a first light we relocated the herd,
with several big bulls, say where? not a word. 

From miles to ridges, a fast race up the hill
I patiently waited, loaded and ready to kill. 
For there was not One but Two that rang true,
in my heart and my mind I knew instantly too. 

For hours long minutes I gasped for my breath, 
the debate raging inward, for which one would be death?
At 300 yards, my aim should be sure
And yet with five shots I hadn't the cure. 

For where did those bullets, heavy with lead
wind up in the hills, for no elk was yet dead. 
With 23 shots I had ensured it was centered,
and yet 6 days later I knew not where they entered. 

So back to the range, with the bull still unscathed
We found the cruel culprit, and silently raged. 
For what else could I do, but accept that bull's fate?
For I found out the glass was broken, too late. 

With a new firearm certified well and on point
I yearned for a chance to blow this cold joint. 
For today was a frosty and frigid birthday,
With a side of despair, what else could I say?

We finished the light vainly hoping to find
that those bulls had returned, no such luck for my kind.
But yet still did we see a beautiful young six, 
in a couple of years mayhaps he'll make your picks.

And yet we could not escape all these deer. 
I cannot remember more bucks in one year.
Those we find each day, only seem to increase
the rut in full swing never seeming to cease.

I needed some help, for good luck I had not.
My younger short brother, in case you forgot,
is the luckiest [email protected] I ever have known
He can draw any tag, and find the unshown.

To this day to him, do I give all the dues
of my epic successes defeating the bison blues.
And lest I forget, we shot a great cougar too,
now for a bull, I really need my great muse. 

For no icing on the cake did I enjoy on Day Seven,
The bitter despair will haunt me till heaven. 
But there is still time for my antidote is not late,
Perhaps I can kill my bull on Day Eight?

______________________________________________
Day Eight
______________________________________________

With caution and hope we returned to the scene
of yesterday's goat show, but the pickins were lean.
While some might accuse me of only seeing score,
I truly assure you, that to me it's much more. 

For yet once again we found some nice bulls,
but still they were lacking to fill my heart's holes. 
For why should I wake early from this lifelong dream,
for a truly nice bull who is less than he seems?

So after the morning we headed to town,
to rethink our evening to turn things around. 
And what a good choice it was at last light,
for bull after bull was starting to fight.

My luck charm in hand it was time for his test
within twenty minutes, all doubts laid to rest.
For what did transpire on this second to last day,
In the light of the evening's bloody red rays?

First here, now there, left, right, up, now down.
Off yonder, here closer many new bulls were found.
And so began the old struggle anew, 
with so many bulls, what now should we do?

As the sun disappeared and in the first starry rays,
I made a decision, and we planned our foray. 
Now surely we've come to the last morning's chance
With hope and some luck, with new bulls we will dance.

I never expected to hunt past Day Eight, 
but despite the frustrations this hunt has been great. 
For I've learned some new country, explored lots of ground
Learned how to glass, made new friends all around. 

For what is success, is it only from blood?
Or rather the memories of trials and mud?
Yet I certainly hope to make a great kill
if not on Day Nine, then I never will.

___________________________________________
Day Nine
___________________________________________

'Twas the morn of the closer, the end had drawn nigh
with last night's visions, my hopes ran high.
For though it was brutal, not just one big bull was seen
rather three beautiful six points in country real mean.

So long before dawn we loaded our packs,
and climbed through the trees imagining racks.
Should I choose the one with antlers black from the timber?
Or mayhaps the other, whose fronts might be bigger?

Yet still there's the bull with trunks for main beams,
Passing up him just might haunt my dreams. 
But remember, remember this phrase that rings true:
A bull in the hand, in the bush is worth two. 

We scaled up green cliffs, went literally on belay,
I huffed and I puffed as I ascended that clay. 
There! Right at dawn we found a true pickle, 
the bulls once spread out, were decidedly fickle. 

For there they amassed in a bowl up on high,
Sixteen kings of the mountain all wary of eye. 
I dropped to my knees racked a round in the gun
and frantically tried to search for the One. 

I found a great bull, with ivory spires
who truly fulfilled my hunting desires. 
I panicked a bit as I heard the distance,
at 560 yards I should have been more patient. 

With a wholloping miss like a punch to my own,
I slaughtered a rock just below his kill zone. 
I racked up again but to no avail,
for all I could see was his dark yellow tail. 

We watched as the filtered up out of that bowl,
and made a decision that wasn't baked whole. 
We circled around and ascended the peak,
the whole Panguitch Unit beneath us to speak. 

We wrestled and bumped through the mahoganies,
we slipped and we slid, I busted my knee.
I felt very sure that I a bull I could kill,
if we stayed all the day way up on that hill.

However, I knew that if at last light,
I killed a great bull--well, I'd miss my flight. 
So with heavy hearts, and a gun in my hand,
we turned our eyes towards some easier land. 

We returned to the scene of my birthday mishap,
With hopes that that giant would fall in my lap. 
'Twasn't to be, for we found hide nor hair,
of that beautiful six point in his once used lair. 

But that doesn't mean this tale didn't end,
with a beautiful bull, and blood my friends. 
For though no true giant was found on the vale,
a group of nice bulls, both hearty and hale.

Way out in the open, we hadn't a prayer.
There was no fine way to approach this new lair. 
So I looked to my brother, then said to my guide:
"Let's try something crazy, maybe he'll commit suicide."

So bold as the rays of the fading last day,
we walked through the flat, a shining orange ray. 
Fully expecting the herd to race out,
it was oddly unnerving, but I wouldn't pout!

For walked straight at them, then waited a while
and waited and waited, reflecting mile after mile.
For I had hunted not one, but a full true nine days.
When I started this tale, I didn't expect that noways. 

We sat and we watched these fine bulls lay abed, 
and finally at the close I made up my head. 
For there was a bull, not huge but mighty fine
and I decided the timing was right to be mine. 

After nearly an hour of silent repose, 
I placed my crosshairs in front of his nose. 
As if right on cue, with ten minutes to spare
the bull stood up from his penetrated lair. 

After all of that wait I looked through the scope
and decided his fate would slake my hunt's hope. 
Although by the books he's no leviathan, 
by virtue of the hunt, I found Goliath in him. 

I found my heart racing as my calves and thighs cramped, 
my fingers and hands shaking, I was quite amped. 
For this was the feeling for which I had yearned
this trophy was one that was brutally earned. 

I took a deep breath, let it out with a sigh
relaxed my whole self and opened my eye. 
With a flex of my finger as soft as a kiss,
I delivered My Bull into the abyss. 

Not wanting to risk a mayhap at last light, 
I racked in another and shot it just right. 
Again and again I shot him four times.
And though not required it was right my thoughts chimed. 

With a deafening crash, He kneeled in a tree. 
He died on that hill, because of me. 
With gentle restrain, in reverence I approached.
Up the hill were his brothers, on whose bonds I encroached.

I nestled His head after His last dying gasp, 
and thanked Him for His life that had only just passed. 
With tender affection I cleaned off His hide, 
and hoped to do justice before His memory died. 

And so concludes the Tale of this Beast, 
with experience full, and a remembrance feast.
He truly is a King in my mind, 
and hopefully someday a Successor I'll find. 

And now comes the part where I must fully confess,
When I started this Tale I had a weakness.
For I thought that I would but need a few days,
to pen a few lines and then part poetic ways.

But verse upon verse, and line upon line,
I found myself struggling to write for Day Nine.
And now there is a struggle anew, 
for without a Day Ten, what do I do?

After all of the anguish, the heartache and despair,
I found a sweet triumph and hope to hunt there.
For you never can know what the future might hold,
and with life, as with hunt, fortune favors the bold.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Been waiting to hear some news, glad that you are seeing some and hope the elk of your dreams comes into range.

It wouldn't really be a hunt if you killed him on the first day now would it?;-)

I did see a herd on your unit Saturday evening, but nothing big enough to get excited over.


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice post poetic JC! Can't wait for days 4 & 5!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Thanks foe sharing. It helps fill in the 360+ days a year i don't get to hunt big game.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Karl said:


> Little kids and old men love bedtime stories. It gives us wonderful dreams.
> 
> This one is pretty good so far.
> 
> ...


Your rambles, however pointless, never cease to amaze

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Nice Poetry there Johnny--pretty hilarious!

Karl....->STOP IT, this is Johnny's thread and it's a good one, please don't crap on it


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Looking forward to 4 & 5. Since it was a 9 day Hunt and you only reserved up to day 5, can I assume a picture of a giant bull is coming?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice, Johnnycake! You're a poet, and you didn't even know it! But hey...that sounds kinda gay.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite thread.

.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Nice, Johnnycake! You're a poet, and you didn't even know it! But hey...that sounds kinda gay.


He rhymes all the time....ah..ya kinda gay. Day four poetry johnny?....we are waiting....


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Here is the bull we were chasing and I watched get shot tonight. Congrats to the lucky lady who got to be in the right place at the right time. We've got high hopes for tomorrow and who knows if I have enough space saved to finish the saga...the season goes on!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Let's try that again


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

johnnycake said:


> Let's try that again


Holy 3rds, 4ths, and 5ths Batman!!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

He was a giant, and a fun dream to chase. We were just that close to being the ones to seal the deal. But the good side is, I still get to be hunting!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Great story JC! You kept me from returning to work for another 30 mins! Good luck!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Nice, Johnnycake! You're a poet, and you didn't even know it! But hey...that sounds kinda gay.


You know with all your talk about twinks I'm starting to believe you are an expert on all that is gay...:shock:;-)


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

3arabians said:


> He rhymes all the time....ah..ya kinda gay. Day four poetry johnny?....we are waiting....


You know, you're entranced so what does that say?
Perhaps, maybe God just made us that way?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

johnnycake said:


> 3arabians said:
> 
> 
> > He rhymes all the time....ah..ya kinda gay. Day four poetry johnny?....we are waiting....
> ...


You know? This is true, but what can I do? But keep refreshing this site until this hunt is through.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Little Miss Muffet, sat on a bucket..... -Andrew Dice Clay

Now go out and kill a bull already!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

With the snow tomorrow, who knows?!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> With the snow tomorrow, who knows?!


Well you got the snow and the cooler temps that you wanted.

Hope it spells success for you.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

It is certainly cold and snowy! But dang that wind! We jumped a few raghorns tucked in the trees but decided to go get warm for a bit


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

The snow should help you find a good one.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Those Owens boys are usually kill on the last day kinda guys. I think your day is coming!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the confidence guys, we are having a blast! Honestly, had I wanted to kill just any bull I have had my gun up on 6 different bulls that were nice, but just not what I am looking for. I'm not afraid of tag soup even after waiting more than half my life for the tag, because honestly, I want it to be a bull that gets me excited. We had several scouted out, a few that had been on my guide's radar for several years even, but with many of them having been killed (380" 6x6, 360" 6x6, and that 394" 7x7 typical) we are just out to explore and have a good time. How many guys can honestly ever say that they hunted a bull this large--and were able to be so close to killing it (seriously, we sat on that ridge for 3 days and just simply hit the road for the afternoon 5 minutes too late and didn't want to crowd somebody else)? That alone was worth my points. If I can find a bull that makes me happy at this point, that is just icing on an already incredible cake.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Friggin' attorneys...


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> Thanks for the confidence guys, we are having a blast! Honestly, had I wanted to kill just any bull I have had my gun up on 6 different bulls that were nice, but just not what I am looking for. I'm not afraid of tag soup even after waiting more than half my life for the tag, because honestly, I want it to be a bull that gets me excited. We had several scouted out, a few that had been on my guide's radar for several years even, but with many of them having been killed (380" 6x6, 360" 6x6, and that 394" 7x7 typical) we are just out to explore and have a good time. *How many guys can honestly ever say that they hunted a bull this large--and were able to be so close to killing it* (seriously, we sat on that ridge for 3 days and just simply hit the road for the afternoon 5 minutes too late and didn't want to crowd somebody else)? That alone was worth my points. If I can find a bull that makes me happy at this point, that is just icing on an already incredible cake.


LE elk hunting is something else alright. I know the feeling, on my archery LE elk hunt I had the herd bull withing 49 yards but did not feel good about the shot so I passed, then one of the cows came up and busted me. I took one of his satellite bulls that scored just over 350, this herd bull was taken on the muzzy hunt and he scored 414.

You are on the same unit and I took my two biggest bulls on the last day of the hunt. It sounds like you have had a great hunt so far and it isn't over yet. I have high hopes for you and a great bull.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> How many guys can honestly ever say that they hunted a bull this large--and were able to be so close to killing it? ...
> ... That alone was worth my points.


I like your attitude!

to be honest, I think many people have been in similar situations. I know that my brother and I had very similar experiences during our LE Archery hunt on Boulder numerous years ago. We were both within 20 yards of big bulls that we had been hunting on multiple occasions -- and yet we never made a kill.

Tag soup passes through in a few days (months?). Memories of the hunt last a lifetime. That was the 2nd best hunt I've been on!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, here's a preview of some heartache. After a five shot fiasco at 300 yards we went to the range and my scope was just busted. Like no joke, 30' high at 100 yards and Saturday it was shooting 5" groups at 300. Reticle won't adjust and we found a big kink in the vertical adjustment post. So swapped out the gun and hopefully we can find him again tonight.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

johnnycake said:


> Well, here's a preview of some heartache. After a five shot fiasco at 300 yards we went to the range and my scope was just busted. Like no joke, 30' high at 100 yards and Saturday it was shooting 5" groups at 300. Reticle won't adjust and we found a big kink in the vertical adjustment post. So swapped out the gun and hopefully we can find him again tonight.


That sucks! 30' or 30"? I guess either way it's a miss, but that sucks your scope busted. Good luck!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Feet.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Well, here's a preview of some heartache. After a five shot fiasco at 300 yards we went to the range and my scope was just busted. Like no joke, 30' high at 100 yards and Saturday it was shooting 5" groups at 300. Reticle won't adjust and we found a big kink in the vertical adjustment post. So swapped out the gun and hopefully we can find him again tonight.


Thanks a lot, Obama!

Sorry man, that is horrible. Good luck re-calibrating and getting back after it.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> Well, here's a preview of some heartache. After a five shot fiasco at 300 yards we went to the range and my scope was just busted. Like no joke, 30' high at 100 yards and Saturday it was shooting 5" groups at 300. Reticle won't adjust and we found a big kink in the vertical adjustment post. So swapped out the gun and hopefully we can find him again tonight.


Man that is scary dangerous. Who knows where that bullet was going at 300 yards. That really sucks. Good luck.

I'm sure you have backup but if you needed a gun I would gladly let you use one of mine. I would even run it up to you.

Of course I don't have anything with 200 + grain bullets except for the muzzy.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the bad luck with the scope - best of luck for this evening!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks, yeah it took 1 shot at 25 yards on the range to realize just how bad it was. That scope will find its way to the garbage tonight! Thanks bowgy for the offer but I've got a gun lined up already and drilled 3 shots nice and tight at 300 yards with it after setting mine aside


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> TThat scope will find its way to the garbage tonight!


No warranty?
What brand scope is it?

any ideas what happened - did you fall? bang it? moisture? too many turret clicks?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

NcStar scope. Had it since before my bison hunt in 2012. I'll upload a couple photos later.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

This is my lovely scope


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Woah that thing took a serious hit to bend the turret like that. But hey, there is a Leupold for sale in the for trade section.


-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

It tooka bad hit somewhere sometime since Saturday... But I really couldn't tell you when


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> This is my lovely scope


There the elk stood so I fired a shot
What the heck happened? He didn't drop

So hurriedly I fired round after round
But he just stayed there, standing his ground

So I looked at my rifle in disbelief
Cause I saw a smashed scope with utter grief

Sorry, I was missing your poetry.;-)


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Replacement rifle engage!! I fired a round. There is no doubt now. BIG BULL GOING DOWN!! 

It's late in the day, no word from Johnny I take. Could it be that there is icing on Johnnys cake?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

As I sit here and hit refresh and again and again,
I am anxious to hear how the story will end.
Will it end on day seven at the last ray of light,
As johnnycake's bull of his dreams is finally in sight?
Or will the prospects of day eight rest heavy on his mind,
As he prepares with confidence unfazed by the grind. 

I suck at this game.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

These rhymes are quite pleasing, 
to my eyes they ring true.
For poetry unceasing,
strong bonds ne'er unglue.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

CPAjeff said:


> As I sit here and hit refresh and again and again,
> I am anxious to hear how the story will end.
> Will it end on day seven at the last ray of light,
> As johnnycake's bull of his dreams is finally in sight?
> ...


THAT WAS AWESOME JEFF!! It's just that a man spouting poetry feels gay when you do it. Is a natural thing. That there is no undoing.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I think I'm done trying to quote Andrew Dice Clay. I already made a joke about mods moving threads today, I don't need to get myself a lifetime ban. 

So just go kill an elk, would ya?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I really tried this morning...but I guess nobody told my rifle we weren't hunting geese!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like we are being taken on a wild goose chase....


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Color, me? string you along by the nose? wouldn't this be hilarious if I actually had tagged out on opening morning? I know my wife wishes that was the truth! Poor gal has been juggling our two darling, insomniac monsters all by herself. I hope she'll let me hunt like this again in the future...but she might need to go to Hawaii first!


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

I was up at 5:30 to read this fine tale.
If you don't shoot one soon, please go to Hell.
I have read and I've read and I've read and I've read.
Now I just want to see the end of this thread. 
Six point or seven, a spike would not matter!
You're drawing this out and I'm mad as a hatter!
Now go shoot an elk, a wapiti, a bull!
So I don't wake up early to read like a fool!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

^ Nice!
I'm in for the photos

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Winglish said:


> I was up at 5:30 to read this fine tale.
> If you don't shoot one soon, please go to Hell.
> I have read and I've read and I've read and I've read.
> Now I just want to see the end of this thread.
> ...


Tonight it's all over, the end of the hunt
will Johnny come home a hero, or come home a...

...hmmm, what's a word that rhymes with hunt?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Punt.......will Johnny come up short and have to punt?------SS


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Runt..was the first word that came to my mind I swear.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> Punt.......will Johnny come up short and have to punt?------SS


bingo!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

3arabians said:


> Runt..was the first word that came to my mind I swear.


Maybe to avoid tag soup and the wrath of BP Johnny will have to shoot a runt!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

.....and try his luck next year on the Wasatch Front.-----SS


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

For patience is a virtue, 
But that you already knew.
The finale of this Tale I still have to do.
For now time is pressed, and we're headed to fly
Back home to Alaska, for turkey and pie.
For now you can wait for either triumph or woe, 
For only some know, if home with a bull I did go.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

BOOM!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

As I sit here in this plane so high

I wonder why the elk I shot at didn’t die

My rifle shot so true

But now I am quite blue

He ran off over the hill

Now I better take another pill.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> For patience is a virtue,
> But that you already knew.
> The finale of this Tale I still have to do.
> For now time is pressed, and we're headed to fly
> ...


Now that's just mean!

However it ended, it sounds like you had a fantastic hunt! Congratulations.


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

johnnycake said:


> For patience is a virtue,
> But that you already knew.
> The finale of this Tale I still have to do.
> For now time is pressed, and we're headed to fly
> ...


You filthy bass turd! May you rot to the core!
Go home to Alaska and eat 'til you're sore!
We wait and we watch and we hope for a photo...
I'm starting to think that a bull was a no-go!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

That'll do.-----SS


----------



## Tbowman25 (Jul 19, 2016)

Awesome bull congrats!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd run the other way if I seen that big SOB!

Way2go!

.


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

Rub-a-dub-dub
A bull hit the shrub.

Yay Johnnycake!

Excellent epic poem, sir!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Sweeeeet!!!!!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats man, that's an awesome bull!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

This has to be the third damndest thread I have ever read.
With all manner of disjointed prose and poetry rattling through my head. 
I'm so glad that Johnycake shot his big bull dead. 
So we don't have to worry about what BP said. 


Nice bull!:O||:


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

With a bull on the ground, Johnny will set his sights higher
To unfinished business in the parking lot at Fred Meyer!

Way 2 go, Johnnycake!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice! Congrats! Couldn't have happened to a better guy!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> With a bull on the ground, Johnny will set his sights higher
> To unfinished business in the parking lot at Fred Meyer!
> 
> Way 2 go, Johnnycake!


For colorcountry rhymes with words most true, 
The city bound ptarmies won't know what to do!


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Great story! Congrats on a great bull.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats cool, way to stick with it to the end!


-DallanC


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations on getting a great bull and having an EPIC hunt! 

Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Congrats Johnny! I enjoyed the thread!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow! Awesome!!!! I knew you would do it. Great looking bull, great hunt and it kept everyone on the edge of their chair.

Let's hear a little more detail on the conclusion of this great hunt. And maybe a few more pics.

Hopefully Santa will put a new scope in your stocking


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Here I am sitting waiting to hear.
While johnny is back to the final frontier. 
Won't you come back and give a report?
A tale, a story or poem of some sort?

I'm waiting and waiting with bated breath.
For the final tale of the big bull's death.
Was he really close or far far away?
Did you really take him on the very last day?

I do like the picture that you did send.
But I would like to hear how it really did end.
So please tell your tell and make it snappy.
Because then I really would be happy.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't know how to rhyme
I can barely tie my own shoes
How about a story, johnny
I'm bored at work today


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Jump to.... http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/165146-tales-heartbreak-redemption-land-big-fish.html


----------

